# Planning permission for stables



## Loopy Lu (16 January 2007)

Does anyone know the rules governing planning permission for stables in a field?  The field adjoins our garden, but having asked the council in the past about another building issue in the field via the phone my husband (working from home) suddenly found them on the doorstep a few weeks later snooping, I am loath to ring them direct!!!! Thankfully he was at his smarmy best, any glaring omissions in previous planning requests from us were avoided by taking them the long way round ...... so although we were told no, nothing was said about anything else! phew!  I was thinking about mobile shelters, but have done a search on the forum and see that it appears that they must literally be mobile and not have a concrete base.  Sadly in Rossendale on the side of a huge hill, not having a solid base would mean the whole thing would slide away.  We also have the wind to contend with, so would have to pin them down, which I assume would mean they aren't mobile even if they are on skids.  We didn't pin a previous wooden structure down and it blew away one wild night. Any pointers would be very gratefully received!


----------



## JaneSteventon (16 January 2007)

Hello. I have the mobile stables, the 12X24 ones and i have been told that a hurricane wouldn't blow them over, they really are very substantial. In terms of flooring as long as they are on a well draining part of the field, they are very dry. In saying that though I only use mine occiasionaly (sp) don't know how suitable they are for horses who are stabled a lot. However I understand that it is not to difficult to get planning permission for stables next to houses. Would it be worth speaking to a stables manafacturer about the best route for you, they are often very knowledgable about these things, I found Redmire very helpful. Good Luck


----------



## Happytohack (16 January 2007)

You would need planning permission for stables in a field as the field is probably agricultural land - you would need to apply for planning permission to change the use to horsiculture before putting in for planning permission for the stables.  I was told by our planning authority that we would need permission even for a mobile field shelter on our agricultural land.


----------



## _Jazz_ (16 January 2007)

I don't know whether this would apply to your area but we got around the PP redtape by erecting the stables in our garden instead!, which also adjoined the paddock.This was when we lived in Northamptonshire. There were certain rules, like how high, how far from a footpath, % of garden space etc but maybe it's worth pursuing
Good Luck


----------



## PeterNatt (16 January 2007)

You reaaly need to instruct a firm of surveyors to act on your behalf.  In any event the field will require change of use from agricultural to equestrian use and then get planning for the stables.  I have been through this procedure several times and it is pointless to try and do it by yourself.


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (17 January 2007)

Yep agree with PeterNatt, get a planning consultant on the job, its worth it in the end! They know the arguments to put to the council to get permission. Go to www.rics.org to find a local chartered surveyor/planner in your area.  Good luck.


----------



## miller (17 January 2007)

Have to say - we did ours all ourselves and just recently again for floodlights for our field and tbh I certainly wouldn't pay anyone for something that really isn't difficult to do - just be sensible about what you are asking for


----------



## horsequester (17 January 2007)

I'd have to agree with the use of a Professional Planning expert.  LA's aren't generally opposed to all things Equestrian, but they are extremely wary of allowing permission for something on previously green space or agricultural land, when that might (and only might) lead to future development of a more permanent nature.  Using a Planning expert, or at least the planners from the Company providing the Stable (Redmire were good when we used them too) is a much better option for you than trying to go it alone.  Also always start off small, for example if you are looking for a block of say half-a dozen stables, tack room and hay barn, then you are unlikely to get permission first off.  Go in with a couple of stables and barn, then when you have had those for a while, ask for the rest as an extension - much more likely to succeed that way.  Locating the buildings behind hedges/trees in a field is also favoured, because they can't then be seen from nearby roads/houses.  Common sense stuff really, but "out of sight- out of mind" still seems to be the policy here these days.  Good luck

<font color="blue">_*David &amp; Anita*_</font>


----------



## Loopy Lu (17 January 2007)

Thank you everyone for responding.  I'm sure it will end up being far more complicated than we wanted it to be (so much for daydreaming whilst out riding!).  But it would make life so much easier, so I will get on with it and see what happens.


----------



## squid35 (17 January 2007)

i work in a planning department and have to deal with councils alot, the link bellow is a house hold guide to planning however if you are going to use comersially may be different!

http://www.communities.gov.uk/pub/445/PlanningAGuideforHouseholders_id1500445.pdf

most councils have a plaanning enq form that you can fill in so i suggest you contact them.


----------



## filly190 (17 January 2007)

Our field ajoins our garden, so we built four wooden stables in the garden, which you are allowed to do.  We did all of this without planning permission and a swimming pool with raised decking.  

We fell foul with planning when we moved our drive and it went to the court of appeal with lots of meetings on our property.  Nothing was said about the stables and pool, considering they had old aerial photo's with neither of them being there it made me laugh that they jumped up and down about the movement of the drive.

If you garden is big enough, go for it, they cant do anything about it.  We know from experience as we employed a specialist firm.


----------



## Loopy Lu (17 January 2007)

It's big enough if we move the field fence ......... hmmm, could be useful! thanks!


----------



## Loopy Lu (17 January 2007)

No, I'm not using it commercially, just for little old me, convenience in my dotage and ease of the horrible winter months so we have the choice as to whether to bring them down to the usual stables or leave them up if someone is going to 'do' them for a couple of days for us.  How luxurious is that? finally doing some 'me/horsey' stuff!! Thanks for the link, I will check it out.


----------

